# MaraX behaviours at warm up



## smorency (11 mo ago)

Hi, my Marax changed its behaviours since I dismounted the OPV (the machine was emptying the water tank in the driptray when I was starting it in the morning because of the scale builtup in the OPV..). Since then, all good except, it heats in the morning but doesnt go pass 1 bar (steam) and the heat led keep on flashing forever or for until I power cycle the machine...It used to heat all the way up to 2,5 bars and stop heating, ready to brew.

The machine has the OPV mod applied and have worked correctly since then but now..

I'm using the machine in brew mode, lowest temp. I have tried to use the HX mode, steam does come up to 1,5 bar.

anybody have an idea ?


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

smorency said:


> Hi, my Marax changed its behaviours since I dismounted the OPV (the machine was emptying the water tank in the driptray when I was starting it in the morning because of the scale builtup in the OPV..). Since then, all good except, it heats in the morning but doesnt go pass 1 bar (steam) and the heat led keep on flashing forever or for until I power cycle the machine...It used to heat all the way up to 2,5 bars and stop heating, ready to brew.
> 
> The machine has the OPV mod applied and have worked correctly since then but now..
> 
> ...


Likely your probes are scaled and failing to read the actual temperature.


----------



## smorency (11 mo ago)

I had descaled it yesterday but didn't changed anything.
I was under the impression that if they would have been scaled, the temperature would rise up instead of going down.
I will take them out and check.

thanks


----------

